

Product Quest II - aculver
http://productquest.andrewculver.org/post/56935035040/breaking-ground

======
skram
This sounds like a cool product. I sort of wish I had heard about koudoku
before deciding to use the SaaS RailsKit
([http://railskits.com/saas/](http://railskits.com/saas/)) though it has saved
me a lot of time in developing our first SaaS app.

~~~
aculver
Thanks so much for the feedback!

Re: Koudoku. I hear this a lot. I need to do a better job of promoting it, but
until now I've been telling myself I would do it when it gets to a certain
point. I need to stop procrastinating. :-)

~~~
skram
Perhaps publish guidelines how to move from SaaS RailsKit to Koudoku. I feel
like The SaaS RailsKit is a bit out of date

